# fê-lo



## GringoDave

Estava lendo um livro e eu vi fê-lo. Significa 'he\she did it?'. Por ejemplo:

«A Ana fê-lo para ti» Ana did it for you?

Obrigado


----------



## almufadado

GringoDave said:


> Estava lendo um livro e eu vi fê-lo. Significa 'he\she did it?'. Por ejemplo:
> 
> «A Ana fê-lo para ti» Ana did it for you?
> 
> Obrigado



Eu fi-lo -> Eu o fiz 
tu fizeste-lo -> Tu o fizeste 
*ele fê-lo -> ele o fez *
Nós fizemo-lo -> nós fizemos
vós fizesteis-lo -> vós fizesteis
Eles fizeram-lo -> Eles fizeram

"A Ana fez este bolo. (ela) Fê-lo para ti ?" -> "Ana baked this cake. Did she made it for you ?/ She did it for you ?" 

"Pergunta à Ana : - Ana tu fizeste-lo para o Gringodave ? -> Ask Ana : - Ana did you make it for Gringodave?
Ana : Sim, eu fi-lo para ele ! -> Yes, I made/did it for him !"

PS : When quoting or asking for a single word out of context you should put it between commas (IE.: "eu vi "fê-lo"" or else you might be missinterpeted).


----------



## GringoDave

Thanks almufadado. For the answer.. and the cake...


----------



## almufadado

GringoDave said:


> Thanks almufadado. For the answer.. and the cake...



Epá, deixa-me uma fatia ! -> Hey, leave me a slice !

Ana - Está aqui ainda uma fatia. O Gringodave (ele) deixou-a para ti ! -> There is a slice left. Gringodave (he) lefted it for you !


----------



## GringoDave

almufadado said:


> Epá, deixa-me uma fatia ! -> Hey, leave me a slice !
> 
> Ana - Está aqui ainda uma fatia. O Gringodave (ele) deixou-a para ti ! -> There is a slice left. Gringodave (he) left it for you !


----------



## Vanda

GringoDave said:


> Estava lendo um livro e eu vi fê-lo.
> «
> Obrigado



Eu, nativa, não entenderia nada desta frase em português! Primeira coisa que faria seria dizer:_ Como? Me explique o que quer dizer._
Mesmo porque a frase teria que ser assim: _estava lendo um livro e eu vi-o sendo feito/escrito.
_


----------



## Alentugano

Olá Almufa,
mas que confusão que para aí vai!
Então, vamos lá:



almufadado said:


> Eu fi-lo -> Eu o fiz
> *tu fizeste-lo Tu fizeste-o* -> Tu o fizeste
> *ele fê-lo -> ele o fez *
> Nós fizemo-lo -> nós *o* fizemos
> *vós fizesteis-lo *-> *Vós fizeste-lo* - > vós *o* fizeste*i*s
> *Eles fizeram-lo  Eles fizeram-no*-> Eles *o* fizeram
> 
> 
> "A Ana fez este bolo. (ela) Fê-lo para ti ?" -> "Ana baked this cake. Did she made it for you ?/ She did it for you ?"
> 
> "Pergunta à Ana : - Ana tu fizeste-*l*o para o Gringodave ? -> Ask Ana : - Ana did you make it for Gringodave?
> Ana : Sim, eu fi-lo para ele ! -> Yes, I made/did it for him !"
> 
> PS : When quoting or asking for a single word out of context you should put it between commas (IE.: "eu vi "fê-lo"" or else you might be missinterpeted).


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,


Vanda said:


> Eu, nativa, não entenderia nada desta frase em português! Primeira coisa que faria seria dizer:_ Como? Me explique o que quer dizer?_
> Mesmo porque a frase teria que ser assim: _estava lendo um livro e eu vi-o sendo feito/escrito.
> _



Vanda, acho que o Gringo quis dizer que viu a expressão "fê-lo" escrito no livro, e não que viu o processo de criação do livro, como o Alentugano apontou no _ps_.


Uma dúvida, esse tipo de construção, como "fê-lo", é usado coloquialmente em Portugal? No Brasil, não é muito comum na linguagem falada. 

Até.:


----------



## Vanda

É mesmo, Tata sumido! Tinha lido de viés. Agora que fui reler com cuidado... Não conte pra ninguém...


----------



## Erick404

Alentugano said:


> Eu fi-lo -> Eu o fiz
> *tu fizeste-lo Tu fizeste-o* -> Tu o fizeste
> *ele fê-lo -> ele o fez *
> Nós fizemo-lo -> nós *o* fizemos
> *vós fizesteis-lo *-> *Vós fizeste-lo* - > vós *o* *fizestes*
> *Eles fizeram-lo Eles fizeram-no*-> Eles *o* fizeram



Só pra esclarecer melhor: a forma de vós é *fizestes*, sem i antes do s!


----------



## almufadado

Alentugano said:


> Olá Almufa,
> mas que confusão que para aí vai!
> Então, vamos lá:


 					Originally Posted by *Alentugano* 

 

Quanto ao  "vós fizesteis", foi assim que aprendi ensinado por um professor que por sinal ensinava também latim.  
O google encontra (filtrado) cerca de *388* *Português* paginas de *"fizesteis"*. Mai no norte de Portugal é comum ver em uso. 
*"Vós fizeste-lo" *a mim não me soa, a partir da forma antiga, natural  mas posso estar errado. (tenho de ir ao sotão buscar a minha velha gramática dos verbos )

"vós fizestes" - Estive a verificar e de facto agora (não sei desde quando) se conjuga assim. *e sendo assim aceito a correcção "Vós fizeste-lo".*


Quanto ao "-o" ou "-lo"  das conjugações pronominais :




> Os pronomes o, a, os, as podem apresentar as variantes lo, la,
> los, las, depois de formas verbais terminadas em –r, -s ou –z:
> amá-lo, tu ama-lo, ele fá-lo. Isto acontece por que no português
> antigo havia estas formas lo (do latim illu), la (illa), los (illos), las
> (illas).


 de http://portugues3c.cvg.com.pt/Gramatica da autoria de Jose Manuel Martins Cobrado.pdf

Ou seja pode não aceitar como prática corrente, mas que (ainda) existem, existem. 

Quanto a esta correcção 
*"Eles fizeram-lo Eles fizeram-no*-> Eles *o* fizeram"
aceito e não aceito ! Pelo que passo eu a corrigir ligeiramente esta correcção
*Eles fizeram-lo (forma antiga (e pelos vistos em desuso !))
Eles fizeram-no* (forma moderna)

E não corrijo a sua porque :


> *  no, na, nos, nas surgem depois de formas verbais terminadas em som nasal:*


 idem

Compadre Alentugano, vossemecê aceita ?


Aparte "priceless": Mais moderno  ainda, segundo a correcção do google, quando se procura por  +"fizeram-lo" pronominal e ele não acha nada propõe a seguinte correcção:
+"fizeram-*ou*" pronominal


----------



## Alentugano

almufadado said:


> Originally Posted by *Alentugano*
> 
> 
> 
> Quanto ao "vós fizesteis", foi assim que aprendi ensinado por um professor que por sinal ensinava também latim.
> O google encontra (filtrado) cerca de *388* *Português* paginas de *"fizesteis"*. Mai no norte de Portugal é comum ver em uso.
> *"Vós fizeste-lo" *a mim não me soa, a partir da forma antiga, natural mas posso estar errado. (tenho de ir ao sotão buscar a minha velha gramática dos verbos )
> 
> "vós fizestes" - Estive a verificar e de facto agora (não sei desde quando) se conjuga assim. *e sendo assim aceito a correcção "Vós fizeste-lo".*
> 
> 
> Quanto ao "-o" ou "-lo" das conjugações pronominais :
> 
> 
> de http://portugues3c.cvg.com.pt/Gramatica%20da%20autoria%20de%20Jose%20Manuel%20Martins%20Cobrado.pdf
> 
> Ou seja pode não aceitar como prática corrente, mas que (ainda) existem, existem.
> 
> Quanto a esta correcção
> *"Eles fizeram-lo Eles fizeram-no*-> Eles *o* fizeram"
> aceito e não aceito ! Pelo que passo eu a corrigir ligeiramente esta correcção
> *Eles fizeram-lo (forma antiga (e pelos vistos em desuso !))*
> *Eles fizeram-no*(forma moderna)
> 
> E não corrijo a sua porque :
> idem
> 
> Compadre Alentugano, vossemecê aceita ?
> 
> 
> Aparte "priceless": Mais moderno ainda, segundo a correcção do google, quando se procura por +"fizeram-lo" pronominal e ele não acha nada propõe a seguinte correcção:
> +"fizeram-*ou*" pronominal


 
Caro Almuf,
a questão aqui não é se vossemecê aceita ou se eu aceito. Podemos ou não gostar mas as línguas não estagnam e o português que era correcto no tempo de Camões ou no tempo de Eça não é o que é correcto hoje em dia, principalmente no que diz respeito à ortografia. 
Claro que o compadre pode defender as suas opções mas o que me interessa a mim, e neste post em particular, é esclarecer alguém que não é nativo do português e está tentando aprender esta língua. Portanto, a meu ver, o importante é tentar clarificar e não confundir. 
As observações que fiz no meu post anterior estão correctas à luz do português moderno e actual e acho que é isso que interessa.

Cumprimentos angolanos.


----------



## Porteño

I have just come across a different use of fê-lo in a BR-PT legal document I am endeavouring to translate into BE:

_'Fê-lo en art. 128'_

In this case it would seem to mean 'See Art. 128) Any comments?


----------



## Carfer

Porteño said:


> I have just come across a different use of fê-lo in a BR-PT legal document I am endeavouring to translate into BE:
> 
> _'Fê-lo en art. 128'_
> 
> In this case it would seem to mean 'See Art. 128) Any comments?



Tem a certeza de que fez correctamente a transcrição ou de que é isso que lá está escrito, Porteño? Não faz nenhum sentido, além de que '_en'_ não é português. Se fosse 'Selo _art.º 128º' _ainda vá, entendia-se, mas assim...


----------



## Porteño

Carfer said:


> Tem a certeza de que fez correctamente a transcrição ou de que é isso que lá está escrito, Porteño? Não faz nenhum sentido, além de que '_en'_ não é português. Se fosse 'Selo _art.º 128º' _ainda vá, entendia-se, mas assim...




O 'en' foi um_ typo_ meu, devería haver sido 'Fê-lo *no* Art. 128)


----------



## Vanda

Então é o contexto, Porteño. Algo já citado (foi dito) no artigo 128.


----------



## Carfer

Em todo o caso, o resto da frase ou do parágrafo ajudaria a entender o sentido e a traduzi-lo, tanto mais que as possibilidades de tradução de _'fazer_' para inglês são mais que muitas e, num contexto especificamente jurídico, o sentido até pode ser outro.


----------



## Porteño

Carfer said:


> Em todo o caso, o resto da frase ou do parágrafo ajudaria a entender o sentido e a traduzi-lo, tanto mais que as possibilidades de tradução de _'fazer_' para inglês são mais que muitas e, num contexto especificamente jurídico, o sentido até pode ser outro.



Obviamente. A minha interpretação cabe perfeitamente com o que segue no texto que diz: "The judge shall decide ......


----------

